# Premières impressions: Elder's Scroll 4 Oblivion sur bootcamp



## Meow the Catz (13 Avril 2006)

Bonjour,

Alors hier soir je me suis décidé à me faire une installation windows, et j'ai acheté le jeu The Elder's Scroll IV - Oblivion.

Machine de test : iMac intel Core duo 20", 1 go RAM, 256 Mo VRAM.

Alors tout d'abord, l'installation de windows est longue, normal c'est windows, mais d'une facilité déconcertante... par contre je ne le répèterais jamais assez : il vous FAUT un CD de windows xp SP2, et pas un windows normal pour mettre le SP2 ensuite, le SP2 doit être intégré au windows que vous installez...

Ensuite, si vous êtes un joueur sérieux, je vous conseille une grosse partition pour XP. Moi j'ai mis 30 Go, mais je pense que 20 Go doit suffire. Surtout ne laissez pas la valeur par défaut de 5 Go. Pour exemple, Oblivion installe à lui seul 3 ou 4 Go sur le disque.

Donc, j'installe Oblivion. L'installation ne pose pas de problème particulier. Je lance le jeu, et tout de suite je vais dans les menus. Je me met en 1600x1050 panoramique (oui, le jeu gère les écrans 16/10), et je mets TOUTES les options à fond les manettes, histoire de faire un test quoi...

Puis je lance le jeu à proprement parler... après une introduction de toute beauté, et TOUT EN FRANCAIS (oui oui tous les dialogues parlés sont en français), je me retrouve dans le jeu. Et là c'est la claque... des graphismes somptueux, les décors fantastiques, et les personnages, aaaah les personnages... hyper détaillés...

Et le tout d'une FLUIDITE PARFAITE...

Au fait pour ceux qui veulent acheter ce jeu, vous risquez de passer des heures avant même de commencer à jouer, tant la création du visage est complexe et détaillée. On peut tout régler, mais vraiment tout, et même faire un personnage jeune ou vieux... le rêve de tous les joueurs de jdr, et aussi des mmorpgs. Par contre, et c'est un test que je fais souvent, je n'ai pas réussi à créer un avatar féminin vraiment joli, mais peut-être qu'à force de persévérance c'est possible ? Aucune idée.

Bref j'ai testé oblivion qui est un jeu réputé pour ses graphismes somptueux, et tellement beaux qu'il faut un PC puissant pour le faire tourner, et sur ma configuration on peut tout à fait jouer avec tous les détails à fond.

Merci apple d'avoir rendu ça possible, je ne me serais jamais aventuré à installer XP sur mon iMac si ça n'avait pas été apple qui avait sortit l'outil le permettant...

Maintenant faut que je me trouve un joli fond d'écran pour mon XP, du style avec un texte "MICROSOFT GAMING MACHINE", car je n'utiliserais mon XP que pour ça...


----------



## mac'adam (13 Avril 2006)

Et sur le 17'', ça risque de passer ?


----------



## saturnin (13 Avril 2006)

Ce jeu m'intéresse à fond.
Je suis assez étonné des résultats que tu décris car j'ai entendu beaucoup de joueurs pc dire qu'il fallait une config de folie pour jouer.
Enfin tout ça me pousse de plus en plus à me demander si je ne vais pas craquer pour un macintel. Enfin j'attends le remplaçant du power mac, dommage que le macmini ait une si petite carte graphique (d'ailleurs je serais intéréssé de voir quelles performances peut avoir oblivion sur un mac mini).
Toute façon faut que j'évite de me plonger dans ce style de jeu tant que je ne suis pas en vacance.


----------



## Meow the Catz (13 Avril 2006)

Moi je sens que dans ce jeu je vais recommencer l'intro une centaine de fois parce que je ne suis jamais satisfait du choix de mon perso  Plutôt mage, guerrier, ou voleur, aucune idée... et à chaque fois je veux changer de look aussi


----------



## Lorhkan (15 Avril 2006)

Ton témoignage est très intéressant... Je voudrais juste connaitre un petit détail : le début du jeu se déroule en intérieur et demande donc moins de ressources que lorsque l'on arrive en extérieur avec une énorme profondeur de champ. Alors quid des passages en extérieur ? Est-ce toujours aussi fluide ? Et lors des combats ?

Merci d'avance !


----------



## Vincent_D (15 Avril 2006)

Alors, je pense en effet que ce monsieur n'est pas sortie des égouts encore et va se prendre une grosse claque dès qu'il va mettre le nez dehors parce que ça rame grave quand tu met toutes les options à fond. C'est parfait en réglage moyen comme sur un pc normale. Mais faut pas croire que le mac c'est magique. Mon 17, 2go ram et 128 mo video s'en sort bien  comme un bon pc.
En revanche Farcry qui est un jeu également somptueux lui tourne avec toutes les options à donf et là ça claque méchament et me rend fière de ma petite machine.

P.S. : Remarquez, peut être que les 256 de mémoire vidéo change du tout au tout mais je serai surpris quand même. Oblivion bouffe énormement de ressources et est prévu pour tenir le coup pendant plusieurs années. Les bécane de dans deux ans pourront surement faire tourner le jeu à donf.


----------



## Meow the Catz (18 Avril 2006)

Disons qu'en extérieur je suis toujours options au max et que ça fonctionne correctement. Je trouve que la souris réagit moyennement, et parfois les combats sont un peu confu, alors j'ai testé, j'ai mis toutes les options au mini, une petite résolution, et franchement ça a rien changé.

Donc je penche plutôt sur un problème conceptuel du jeu que réellement d'une lenteur due à la résolution...

Donc depuis que je joue à oblivion j'ai tout à fond et ça fonctionne comme il faut quand même... je me suis balladé dans pas mal de coin et j'ai même fermé une porte d'oblivion...


----------



## Vincent_D (18 Avril 2006)

Tu me rend jaloux. Argggg ! ;-)
Je pense que le double de mémoire vidéo améliore vachement les performances.
Quoiqu'il en soit, sur moyen ou sur élévé, ce jeu est une pur merveille. Son seul défaut est que les journée ne font que 24 heures.


----------



## nemo74 (18 Avril 2006)

Vincent_D a dit:
			
		

> Tu me rend jaloux. Argggg ! ;-)
> Je pense que le double de mémoire vidéo améliore vachement les performances.
> Quoiqu'il en soit, sur moyen ou sur élévé, ce jeu est une pur merveille. Son seul défaut est que les journée ne font que 24 heures.



J'ai mis Oblivion sur mon Imac CD avec 256 de vram ce week-end, et ce jeux est parfaitement fluide en intérieur, et sans vraiment de souci en extérieur avec toutes les options à l'extérieur. Bref, cet Imac est un vrai PC de joueur   Mais c'est clair, dans le monde de windows, 256 mo mémoire pour les CG graphique est indispensable pour éviter à Direct X de ramer en haute résolution. Car 1600x1050, c'est déjà une sacré résolution pour un jeux.

En revanche, mon gros problème, avec Oblivion, c'est que je passe trop de temps sur le côté XP obscure de mon Imac. En semaine, il est hors de question de quitter OSX, même pour ce superbe jeux.


----------



## Meow the Catz (18 Avril 2006)

Un vrai PC de joueur... attention dit pas de gros mot 
Et puis la carte graphique est une ATI mobility X1600. Ce n'est pas une vrai CG de gamer pur et dur, un gamer ne se prend pas un modèle mobility 

C'est une CG de portable en fait, moins performante que les versions standards, mais franchement elle marche pas mal du tout... je crois qu'avant sur PC j'avais une geforce 6200, alors...

Tiens sur Oblivion donc j'ai une assassin impériale nommée Deirdre, à l'occasion je mettrais un screen, mais à ce sujet, deux questions :

1/ comment on prend un screen d'oblivion
2/ comment en vue 3e personne faire pivoter la caméra autour du perso histoire de ne pas la prendre de dos ?


----------



## nemo74 (18 Avril 2006)

Meow the Catz a dit:
			
		

> Un vrai PC de joueur... attention dit pas de gros mot
> Et puis la carte graphique est une ATI mobility X1600. Ce n'est pas une vrai CG de gamer pur et dur, un gamer ne se prend pas un modèle mobility



Oui, enfin je plaisantais un peu  Disons que c'est un vrai PC de joueur par rapport à ce qu'est vendu dans le commerce, et pas assemblé sur mesure par un gamer (je fais la nuance). Ceci dit, il y a un excellent test sur Clubic.com par rapport au performance du CoreDuo, et cela vaut les meilleures processeurs de bureau d'AMD. Quant à la carte graphique, bien des PC sont livré avec des plus mauvaise carte que la X1600, qui reste une moyenne gamme en terme de performance. En tout cas, elle tiens la route pour l'instant, à condition de ne pas vouloir pas des records. Je suis cependant content d'avoir pris la version 256 mo.


----------



## Meow the Catz (19 Avril 2006)

Oui moi aussi. Je sais que si j'avais décidé d'upgrader mon PC à la place d'un Mac, par exemple, j'aurais pris une Geforce 7800, avec une carte mère qui gère le SLI, histoire de pouvoir l'upgrader plus tard en 7800x2 en SLI. C'est pas tout à fait la même gamme qu'une X1600. Mais bon elle fonctionne très bien cette X1600, et puisque je peux jouer en détail à fond à un jeu comme Oblivion, je me dit qu'elle est pas si mal que ça...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2006)

Yo les macman !! 

J'ai essayé aussi l'intallation d'oblivion, histoire de voir !!!!

Mon pote a un pc p4 a 3ghz, 2 g de ram, et une 6600 a 128 !!!!

Résultat sur son pc automatiquement la config le mets en 800 x 600 avec des options au quasi mini !!!..sans ombres....sans profondeur....etc !!!!   et le jeu n'est pas vraiment jouable !!! saccadé et peu réactif !!!!!:hein: 

Donc je ne m'attendai a rien d'exceptionnel !!!! 

Finalement quelle surprise !!!!...en effet comme vos tests, la config me mets automatiquement en 1024 ( j'ai poussé en 1200 !!!)...et les options vidéo sont pas mal poussées !!!!!...j'ai les ombres, les profondeurs, et ça reste jouable !!!!

C'est quant meme incroyable ce bootcamp !!!...  ...je pensai pas que les drivers ati etait aussi bon !!!!

je vai continuer a jouer a ce jeux magnifique et vous tenir au courant !!!!!


----------



## Kerri (20 Avril 2006)

ton pote a un problème: il a gardé les pilotes par défaut d'xp ou quelquechose de ce gout  une 6600gt permet de jouer a oblivion

sinon perso j'y joue sans problème sur mon ti pc détails à fond, en 1280*1024  (A64 3000+@2,5Ghz, 1Go ddr, 7600gt)

mais Meow the Catz en 1650, avec une x1600 je suis franchement surpris :??: vous avez bien activer le HDR?


----------



## Vincent_D (20 Avril 2006)

Quelque soit vos config. c'est pas un forum PC ici, alors pitié.
Le truc,  c'est de savoir, avec une config toute faite (macintosh) et optimisé pour un système (mac os x), comment tourne les jeux avec boot camp. Parce que, il faut quand même le rappeler, les jeux et accessoirement quelques utilitaires ou quelques applications 3D sont les seuls intéret de booter sur windows. Alors encore une fois les pciste avec leur configs toutes différentes et leur bench et leur bidouille et leur main pleine de cambouis, vous avez vos forums.
J'ai rien contre les pc, chacun voit midi à sa porte pas de problème, mais quand je viens sur un forum mac c'est pas pour entendre parler de config athlon 64 bit avec tel carte graphique x125630 avec çi et ça. On a passer notre vie informatique à pas se poser ce genre de question, c'est pas pour commencer maintenant.

Aller y maintenant, lacher vous. L'arène est ouverte.


----------



## salimalikoum (20 Avril 2006)

Est ce que quelqu'un  a essayé de faire fonctionner msn (audio et vidéo) sur un mac avec windows en visioconference avec un autre PC.  J'ai cru entendre que l'isight ne fonctionne pas dans ce cas là.
merci pour votre reponse


----------



## Vincent_D (20 Avril 2006)

Encore une fois, on s'en fout. Ichat fonctionne très bien avec la isight.
Et non, la isight ne fonctionne pas sur pc et oui quand on branche un casque, le son sort quand même sur les enceintes.
Et pitié, j'éspère que vous bouterez pas sur windows pour faire du chat sur msn. Achetez vous des pc bordel. Y'as pas un pciste après avoir vu un minimum tounez un mac qu'a pas eu envie de s'en acheter un. 
Alors pitiez, pitiez, pitiez, msn c'est de la merde, c'est juste un standard pc. Faut savoir pourquoi vous avez un mac, quand même.


----------



## salimalikoum (20 Avril 2006)

Franchement , Vincent , vous n'avez pas besoin de vous chauffez les neurones pour autant. D'abord parce que vous prechez un convaincu. Je suis mac jusqu'au bout des cheveux. J'utilise ichat avec le plus grand plaisir et l'isight de mon macbookpro fonctionne à merveille. Je n'ai jamais eu de PC et c'est pas demain que ça va changer. Le probleme cher Vincent c'est que je compte dans mon entourage un grand nombre de pcistes dont ma famille proche.cette derniere vit dans un pays où mac est plus qu'une denrée rare pour ne pas dire inexistante. Doù mes difficultés à communiquer avec elle. Si ma famille aujourd'hui n'a pas les moyens de s'aligner sur mon materiel informatique,
moi ,de mon coté j'essaye de trouver une solution pour communiquer avec elle et c'est en ce sens que j'ai pensé à msn.
merci de comprendre    :


----------



## Paradise (20 Avril 2006)

Vincent_D a dit:
			
		

> Encore une fois, on s'en fout. Ichat fonctionne très bien avec la isight.
> Et non, la isight ne fonctionne pas sur pc et oui quand on branche un casque, le son sort quand même sur les enceintes.
> Et pitié, j'éspère que vous bouterez pas sur windows pour faire du chat sur msn. Achetez vous des pc bordel. Y'as pas un pciste après avoir vu un minimum tounez un mac qu'a pas eu envie de s'en acheter un.
> Alors pitiez, pitiez, pitiez, msn c'est de la merde, c'est juste un standard pc. Faut savoir pourquoi vous avez un mac, quand même.




[troll]
alors dejà je trouve que tu es un poil trop agressif, si un troll passe par là tu va prendr chere..  
tu vois le fait que tu sois si fermer sur le sujet montre bien ce n'est pas la peine de rentrer en conversation avec toi.  [/troll]
chaqu'un est libre d'installer ce qu'il veux ou il le souhaite..  
pour parler de windows sur mac, etant un Mac user depuis toujours je n'es jamais eu de pc   je trouve que c'est une bonne chose pour le mac   ca va faire grandir la pomme
personnelement je vais mettre au plus vite windows sur mon mac, pas que OS x soit un mauvais Os non!!!  mais juste pour les cours j'ai besoin de 3ds max comme tu l'as dis au dessus et vu que je vais mettre windows sur mon mac je pense aussi mettre un ou deux jeux histoire de me detendre avec des half life etc..
 ce topic parle de jeux et de perfs donc il est normal qu'il y est au centre de ce topic des ati8945,8 ou des gforce87544 nous utilisons une plat de forme identique que nos amis pciste donc il faut accepter qu'il y est des gamers "bidouilleurs sur Mac G"


je suis encore étudiants dans il est pas question $$$ d'acheter une autres machines rien que pour 3ds


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2006)

ouaip pareil !!!   

c'est pas la peine d'etre agressif !!!!...y'a assez d'extrémiste dans le monde !!!:hein: :hein: 

c'est bien plus malin d'emettre un argument positif et qui fait évoluer le schmilblick, que de déblatérer sans faire avancer les choses !!!  

a part ça je vai voir pour le hdr...ou je sais pas quoi !!!!


----------



## Vincent_D (20 Avril 2006)

On va mettre les choses au clair.
Je m'emporte peut être un peu c'est vrai. Y'en a juste marre de faire une recherche sur un sujet et de voir des mec qui pourrissent les topics avec des questions qui n'ont rien à voir avec le schmil.
je vous rappelle que le topic, c'est "Premières impressions: Elder's Scroll 4 Oblivion sur BOOTCAMP", on parle donc de Elder's Scroll sur BOOT CAMP.
Ca permettre au gens qui s'interésse au sujet de ne pas avoir à passer trois pages sur msn windows ou sur le faite que elder scroll tourne super bien sur leur pc athlon 64 bits, pour avoir les infos qu'il recherche.
On arrête pas de nous prendre la tête avec la fonction de recherche sur les forums et on se retrouve avec des topics qui parle d'autre chose.

Je le redit et PLUS FORT ENCORE. Si c'est pour parler de msn windows ou des configs PC allez sur des forums dédiés.

Ca va tout le monde à compris la réaction ou y'en as encore à coté de la plaque pour nous parler de leur état d'âme.
On en reparle pendant trois pages ou on revient au sujet qui nous intéresse. 
Sujet qui je vous le rappelle ne dispose pas vraiment de beaucoup de topic quelque soit les forums.

Merci les gars


----------



## saturnin (20 Avril 2006)

Vincent_D a dit:
			
		

> On va mettre les choses au clair.
> Je m'emporte peut être un peu c'est vrai. Y'en a juste marre de faire une recherche sur un sujet et de voir des mec qui pourrissent les topics avec des questions qui n'ont rien à voir avec le schmil.
> je vous rappelle que le topic, c'est "Premières impressions: Elder's Scroll 4 Oblivion sur BOOTCAMP", on parle donc de Elder's Scroll sur BOOT CAMP.
> Ca permettre au gens qui s'interésse au sujet de ne pas avoir à passer trois pages sur msn windows ou sur le faite que elder scroll tourne super bien sur leur pc athlon 64 bits, pour avoir les infos qu'il recherche.
> ...



Oui oui tu as raison sur le fond.
Maintenant nous sommes sur un forum où, je le crois, les gens viennent chercher de l'aide et de la détente, pas la peine d'etre aussi énervé. C'est rien de bien important après tout, faut destresser.


----------



## urgo94 (20 Avril 2006)

Vincent_D a dit:
			
		

> On va mettre les choses au clair.
> Je m'emporte peut être un peu c'est vrai. Y'en a juste marre de faire une recherche sur un sujet et de voir des mec qui pourrissent les topics avec des questions qui n'ont rien à voir avec le schmil.
> je vous rappelle que le topic, c'est "Premières impressions: Elder's Scroll 4 Oblivion sur BOOTCAMP", on parle donc de Elder's Scroll sur BOOT CAMP.
> Ca permettre au gens qui s'interésse au sujet de ne pas avoir à passer trois pages sur msn windows ou sur le faite que elder scroll tourne super bien sur leur pc athlon 64 bits, pour avoir les infos qu'il recherche.
> ...



Bonjour
Tu es dans la partie WINDOWS SUR MAC du forum MacGé,si tu ne veux pas entendre parler de Windows sur mac,il y a d'autres rubriques.
Pour Oblivion Google est ton ami:

http://www.google.fr/search?hl=fr&q=oblivion&btnG=Recherche+Google&meta=cr=countryFR

Bye


----------



## Vincent_D (20 Avril 2006)

urgo94 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour
> Tu es dans la partie WINDOWS SUR MAC du forum MacGé,si tu ne veux pas entendre parler de Windows sur mac,il y a d'autres rubriques.
> Pour Oblivion Google est ton ami:
> 
> ...




Incorrigible, quand les gens n'écoutent ni ne comprennent pas.
Je te repète que ce topics parle d'Oblivion sur un mac par le biais de boot camp.
Si je veux entendre parler de windows en général sur mac-bootcamp ou de msn en général sur mac-bootcamp, je fais une recherche de topics parlant de ces sujets spécifiques.

Tu es en train de me dire que si je veux des infos sur Oblivion sur Boot camp-mac je dois aller sur google.
C'est d'une abération consternante et je me retiens.
C'est quoi ici, c'est le forum de jeuxvideo.com : 3 de QI et 12 ans de moyenne d'âge.

Le topics s'appelle "*Elder's Scroll 4 Oblivion sur bootcamp*".

Y'en as pas qui veulent nous donner des infos sur Oblivion sur boot-camp pour que le débat avance un peu


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2006)

et pour pête un coup ça détends ????...ça se trouve aussi sur google    


nooon je déconne    en meme temps t'es pas obligé de nous lire    ....et puis c'est vrai sur les forums PC y'a peut etre des gars no stress  
.....je déconne toujours   lol

et vive Oblivion sur bootcamp  .....voilà comme ça "faites la paix pas la guerre"


----------



## Vincent_D (20 Avril 2006)

Ahhhh, ça y'est, je suis allez écraser quelques hamsters, ca va mieux.
Allez, sans rancune tout le monde  :love: 

Oblivion, ca tourne bien sur mac, c'est cool (c'est juste pour dire un truc sur oblivion).


----------



## nemo74 (20 Avril 2006)

Pour revenir à Oblivion. 

Oui sur mon Imac CD avec une X1600 de 256 mo cela tourne parfaitement en 1680x1050 avec la plupart des options activés (qualité haute...) En intérieur c'est parfaitement fluide et en extérieur cela ralenti un peu les endroits où il y a des herbes, mais le jeu reste parfaitement jouable. Avec cette résolution native du moniteur, la qualité est un pur bonheur. Mais je suis le premier surpris de cette puissance à disposition Bref, la X1600 semble être une bonne carte et surtout le Coreduo un excellent processeur.

Bon je vous rassure, je préfère tout de même profiter de cette bête de course sous OSX comme ce soir...


----------



## HmJ (21 Avril 2006)

Salut a vous gamers. Je suis avec interet les discussions de jeu sur OS X, en pur sympathisant, apres avoir bien tate du RPG y'a quelques annees.

Voila, ca fait plusieurs fois que j'entends parler de ce jeu, je vais pas demander un resume (ne t'inquiete pas *Vincent_D* ), mais je me disais que, pour les gens comme moi, peut-etre pourriez-vous poster quelques screenshots de vos _Premières impressions: Elder's Scroll 4 Oblivion sur bootcamp_. Apres tout, ca pourrait aussi permettre de voir dans quel genre de situations le jeu est fluide (ou pas), scenes de combat par exemple. Et puis, pensez a ceux qui ne peuvent pas aller sur des sites de jeu parce que le proxy l'interdit  Merci a vous.http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=3768624#post3768624


----------



## Meow the Catz (21 Avril 2006)

Kerri a dit:
			
		

> mais Meow the Catz en 1650, avec une x1600 je suis franchement surpris :??: vous avez bien activer le HDR?


 Tu peux me tutoyer 
Mais oui d'ailleurs le HDR est activé par défaut. Et je l'ai laissé activé. Je ne sais pas combien j'ai de FPS (on le voit comment ?) mais je joue en 1680x1050 tous détails à fond. Et c'est tout à fait jouable je trouve...

A part ça, svp, restez dans le sujet, qui est oblivion sur mac, hein ?  Pour d'autres sujets, créez un nouveau topic... 

Quant aux screens, ils ne donneront pas une idée de la fluidité de la chose, c'est figé un screen. (ou alors des screens avec le fps affiché, enfin bon) En plus je sais même pas comment prendre un screen dans Oblivion, et comme je n'ai pas envie d'installer plein de programmes sur mon XP (qui reste pour moi une console de jeu) je ne vais pas y mettre des programmes de dessin pour retraiter les screens.


----------



## Sbert (24 Avril 2006)

Est-ce que quelqu'un l'aurait testé avec un mac book pro?


----------



## bluheim (26 Avril 2006)

Heu, vous êtes certain que le jeu est jouable chez vous en extérieur, pendant les combats ? Parce que chez moi, quelle que soit la résolution, ça rame de façon infernale pendant les combats.


----------



## vampire1976 (29 Avril 2006)

Bon ! Ceux qui ont postés en disant qu'avec les reglages a fond sur Oblivion ça tourne nikel sont des mythos... lol

Ca vient d'un commentaire ici d'un pc user : http://forum.xbox-mag.net/ftopic33466-580.html

Est-ce qu'il regrète d'avoir qu'un PC ? On dirais lol


----------



## hemelune (2 Mai 2006)

Ce jeux est fort sympatique mais  toutes résolutions à fond je suis désolé c est surréaliste, si le jeux tourne très bien en 1024 il en est tout autrement en 1600; surtout pour ce qui es des arbres qui font ramer à fond ....

Donc je jeux est tout à fait jouable avec la résolution des arbres réduites, et en 1024 mais certainement pas tout à fond comme le dise certain .


----------



## sokh1985 (5 Mai 2006)

Oui enfin ces "certains" ont quand même le double de Mémoire vidéo, donc ça change tout...


----------



## nemo74 (5 Mai 2006)

Je me suis peut-être ma exprimé, mais en intérieur avec ma carte graphique de 256 mo, c'est parfaitement jouable en 1600*1024 en gardant une qualité haute (j'ai pas dit max). En revanche en extérieur, il y a quelques ralentissements mais qui restent supportable à titre personnel. De baisser la résolution n'accélère pas grand chose dans le cas de ma configuration. 

En revanche, malheureusement ayant pas mal rouler ma bosse sur PC  avant de redécouvrir le merveilleux monde d'Apple, j'ai appris à fermer tout les programmes du PC avant de lancer un jeux. Par exemple, MSM, Outlook, prennent beaucoup de ressources pour rien lorsque l'on utilise un jeux. alors cela peut-être déjà une solution.

Mais surtout, d'expérience, la capacité mémoire de la carte graphique fait beaucoup lorsque l'on monte en résolution en raison de la taille des textures qui augmente de manière exponentielle. Bref, je suis très content d'avoir 256 mo, qui est la norme sur PC depuis un moment pour ceux qui veulent jouer.


----------



## desertea (6 Mai 2006)

Je pense qu'il ne faut pas s'enflammer pour autant.

On peut effectivement jouer sur un iMac via Windows, mais il ne faut pas s'attendre à des miracles. 
Pour ma part, je suis très "à cheval" sur la jouabilité et notamment la fluidité d'un jeu.
Le moindre ralentissement me sort par les jeux. Je préfère largement perdre en qualité.
Oblivion est un jeu très, très gourmand. Le faire tourner en 1600, quelque soit la machine (Mac ou Pc) demande des ressources énormes.
Ce n'est pas avec une XT1600 (modèle portable  ), que cela va tourner !!!!

Il est clair, que pour les personnes habituées à jouer sur des machines très lentes, avec une qualité médiocre, c'est de l'or en barre. Mais quid, d'une personne habituée à utiliser un PC de puissance respectable  

Je pense que jouer sur Mac est une réalité aujourd'hui, mais cela a des limites.
Le problème aujourd'hui, c'est qu'avec un écran LCD il est préférable d'utiliser la définition native, et avec nos iMac nous sommes mal barrés !!!!
Car hormis un "Pacman", en 1600, on peut faire une croix sur les dernières et futures nouvautés !!!!

Mais bon il faut tempérer, les pro gamers n'achetent pas d'iMac !!

Bonne détente à tous !!


----------



## urgo94 (6 Mai 2006)

Pour les derniers jeux ça risque d'etre juste,mais il y a de tres bon jeux qui ont 2 a 3 ans qui tourneront sans problemes. Ceux qui comme moi viennent du monde PC ont souvent une logitheque conséquente,C'est rassurant en passant sur MAC de savoir qu'il est encore possible de jouer a ses jeux préférés.Demain j'installe Half-Life2 juste pour voir

..


----------



## G2LOQ (6 Mai 2006)

urgo94 a dit:
			
		

> Pour les derniers jeux ça risque d'etre juste,mais il y a de tres bon jeux qui ont 2 a 3 ans qui tourneront sans problemes. Ceux qui comme moi viennent du monde PC ont souvent une logitheque conséquente,C'est rassurant en passant sur MAC de savoir qu'il est encore possible de jouer a ses jeux préférés.Demain j'installe Half-Life2 juste pour voir
> 
> ..


HL² fonctionne très bien. Video. (c)* Bluheim*


----------



## urgo94 (6 Mai 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> HL² fonctionne très bien. Video. (c)* Bluheim*




Merci

Je vais donc essayer quake IV. Ca vaut pas Halfe-Life 1 ou 2 mais juste pour voir comment ça tourne avec 2go de ram.
Bye


----------



## UnAm (9 Mai 2006)

lol Paradise! :love:


----------



## Paradise (12 Mai 2006)

ce qu'il serait interressant c'est une personne nous parle des jouex sur macmini intel (sur win)   car la dessus des gens disent que ca tourne pas et d'autres disent le contraire    il faut ce mettre d'accord bref une personne ici qui en a un et qui peux bien plus en parler !! 


Unam hihi !!
Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à UnAm.


----------



## Lord Angel (18 Mai 2006)

Meow the Catz a dit:
			
		

> Donc je penche plutôt sur un problème conceptuel du jeu que réellement d'une lenteur due à la résolution...



Il n'y aucun problème "conceptuel" dans Oblivion. Les combats, avec une bonne béquane (ou une Xbox360) ne sont pas du tout confus et la souris est réactive.


----------



## Merlooz (27 Mai 2006)

Personnellement, Oblivion tourne très bien en 1024 sur ma bécanne  (cf signature)
Meme les détails je crois au max ou presque 
je vous dis ca dans la journée


----------



## StJohnPerse (27 Mai 2006)

Si quelqu'un a un MacBook ca serait cool qu'il essaye


----------



## angediabolic (27 Mai 2006)

Je vais peut-être me faire taper sur les doigts mais j'ai choisi pour les jeux ! Oui j'ai choisi la 360 ! Je sais c'est Microsoft mais en fait quand on voit cette console on se dit...Bill ! Arrête Windows et consacre toi à ta console !
Je vends mon PC en ce moment (d'ailleurs si ça interesse quelqu'un !) je garde mon Mac Mini biensûr j'en fait tout ce qu'un Mac peut faire et j'économise pour un iMac 20" bien monté pour pouvoir faire en plus de la vidéo... Mais vu les possibilités de la Xbox 360 et Oblivion dessus et bien moi je vends ma Xbox et ma PS2 et je dis au revoir les PC et non merci à Boot Camp !


----------



## Lord Angel (27 Mai 2006)

Alors je vais un peu contraster tes propos angediabolic. J'ai également une 360, et j'en suis très content, mais j'ai clairement abandonné l'idée des FPS online (même si je me suis bien amusé sur COD2) et des jeux qui demandent une grosse précision (hormis les exclusivités tels que PDZ). Pour moi, la 360, c'est Top Spin, Table Tennis, les jeux d'arcades, les jeux d'actions à la troisième personne. Oblivion, après l'avoir presque terminé sur la console, j'ai préféré le reprendre sur PC (pour mon futur MBP). Il y a les mods entre autre qui me motive à le refaire sur une vraie machine. Sans compter la précision d'une souris.


----------



## angediabolic (27 Mai 2006)

Lord Angel a dit:
			
		

> j'ai clairement abandonné l'idée des FPS online


Ben moi je me suis mis pour la premiere fois sur console avec la 360


			
				Lord Angel a dit:
			
		

> et des jeux qui demandent une grosse précision


Si c'est le clavier et la souris qui te manque il est fort possible qu'ils arrivent bientôt


			
				Lord Angel a dit:
			
		

> Pour moi, la 360, c'est Top Spin, Table Tennis, les jeux d'arcades, les jeux d'actions à la troisième personne.


Autant rester sur les anciennes consoles à la limites


			
				Lord Angel a dit:
			
		

> Oblivion, après l'avoir presque terminé sur la console, j'ai préféré le reprendre sur PC (pour mon futur MBP). Il y a les mods entre autre qui me motive à le refaire sur une vraie machine. Sans compter la précision d'une souris.


On ne doit pas jouer à Oblivion de la même façon ! Moi je prends tout mon temps dans le jeu ! C'est un JDR pas un jeux d'action !


----------



## Lord Angel (27 Mai 2006)

Pour le commentaire sur l'ancienne console, je ne pense pas que ce soit intéressant. J'accorde une grosse importance aux graphismes, j'ai une télé HD, en conséquence...

Pour Oblivion, je le prend également comme un JDR. Mais le fait est là, un archer au PAD ne tient pas la comparaison face à un archer à la souris.


----------



## angediabolic (27 Mai 2006)

Je parlais surtout des jeux d'arcades ! Je pense que les faire payer c'est abusé ... enfin à ce prix- là ! 
Quand à l'archer...je compte sur la souris à venir... ou un truc genre le Wii de Nintendo tiens ! C aserait sympa !


----------



## Lord Angel (27 Mai 2006)

Je n'y vois rien de scandaleux. Tout dépend en fait de la durée de vie du jeu proposé. 

Concernant l'arrivée de la souris sur la 360, on nous avait déjà fait le coup avec la première X-Box, et rien n'était sorti. Je reste sceptique...


----------



## DarKOrange (27 Mai 2006)

Hello  Merci de rester dans le sujet


----------



## angediabolic (28 Mai 2006)

Oups !   Non mais séieusement je comprends plus l'intêret de Parrallels plutôt que de BootCamp enfin.... bon je m'égare encore ! Mais c'est tout de même très plaisant que Mac puisse attirer les Gamers ! Pourvu que les hackers et autres Virus nous oublient !


----------



## guillaumzed (5 Août 2006)

Comme desertea j'halucine.
Oblivion c'est, sur pc, le top du top en terme de bouffeur de ressources ...

Pouvez-vus me confirmer le fait qu'Oblivion tourne bien sur un imac intel core duo ??
Cela fait 3 mois que ce topic n'a pas &#233;t&#233; "actualis&#233;".

Et puis mes petites recherches sur le net ne parlent que de tests parait-il concluants, mais ne d&#233;passant pas le stade du "niveau des &#233;gouts" ...

Alors voil&#224; : que se passe-t-il une fois dehors ? Avec tous les arbres, les arbustes, les nuages et tous ces d&#233;tails ?????????????? 
Faut-il tout d'un coup basculer en resolutions ultra basses, et activer le mode "textures nintendo 64" ??

BREF : Up !!


----------



## desertea (7 Août 2006)

Personne ne se bouscule !!!
Alors ça rame à ce point ????


----------



## guillaumzed (8 Août 2006)

La question obtiendrait peut être + de réponses dans la section jeux vidéo ...

Ah moins que ce jeu soit tellement surestimé (depuis le temps j'ai entendu des critiques au sujet de la jouabilité et du coté fort bourrin des phases de combat ) .... que personne ne cherche à aller au delà du niveau des égouts et son mappage 3d de mégadrive ?


----------



## nemo74 (11 Août 2006)

Pour utiliser Oblivion sur un Imac 20 pouces, cela tourne parfaitement chez moi depuis 3 mois (quasiment pas de ralentissements). Bien entendu, tu auras toujours des puristes pour te dire que la carte graphique n'est pas assez puissante. Mais rassure toi, la plupart des PC vendus maintenant dans les magasins ont nettement moins bien.

Petite pr&#233;cision, j'ai d&#233;j&#224; une fois fini la qu&#234;te principale d'Oblivion, et j'ai visiti&#233; toutes ces villes, et pas seulement dans les &#233;gouts...


----------



## Toumak (11 Août 2006)

et qu'as tu comme carte graphique
la x1600 avec 128 ou 256?


----------



## nemo74 (11 Août 2006)

Toumak a dit:
			
		

> et qu'as tu comme carte graphique
> la x1600 avec 128 ou 256?



J'ai la 256 mo. C'est vrai, cela améliore un peu les performances...


----------



## DarKOrange (11 Août 2006)

:modo: Bon les enfants ce sujet n'a plus un grand rapport avec le sujet de ce forum :

*Boot Camp, &#233;mulation, virtualisation: installer et configurer Windows sur les Macintosh Intel.*

Je vous propose de fermer et si vous le souhaitez rouvrez un sujet dans les forums de la MGZ


----------

